# Small dust collector upgrade



## Geppetto14 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello All,

I have a small garage used as a hobby workshop,
right now I have a 1 stage dust collector of 3/4 HP
with a 850 m3/h which in cfm I think is around 400 cfm.
It has a 4" connector and I want to use 4" pvc pipes, 
not a long system, just a couple of curves to go to 3 machines.

Right now I used this dust collector directly plugged to the Tablesaw,
but unfortunately it gets clogged up from big shavings due to the grill protection in front of the impeller, I guess it was made more for just collecting fine dust.

I have a few questions, first, can I add a small cyclone to it with 2" connection similar to those used in conjunction with shop vacs? Or will the small amount of power be killed even more?

Second, is a dust collector with this power even worth considering to be used with the pvc pipe system?

Many Thanks


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The shop vac separator is beyond worthless for dust collector use. It will reduce the volume to virtually nothing. A shop vac would move more air than the dust collector hooked to a shop vac separator. Would what dust collector be suitable for that task? Not unless you enjoy not collecting dust and unclogging piles. That dust collector would be butter suited for hooking on a bandsaw or other low air flow tool and leaving. That dust collector probably has a 30 micron filter which does more harm than good.


----------



## Geppetto14 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. What would than be a better solution without me needing to get a new mortgage? 
I am based in Europe so I am not sure I can find the same solutions that maybe available in USA but at least I can look at the specs and search for something similar here.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Not to state the obvious, but a cheap fix would be to remove the grill at the impeller intake port. It was probably included in the design either to prevent manufacturer liability for a fool putting his hand into a spinning impeller, or to keep large chunks of of wood from hitting the impeller. If you're careful where you place your hands, and what you suck up with your DC, you should be fine (but you'd void any mfr. warranty, obviously).


----------

